# folding deer cart



## superduty4wd (Jan 3, 2009)

I finally finished my deer hauler. It weights just under 20lbs. This cart can handle 300lbs easy, infact the 20 inch x 2 inch wheels are rated at 200lbs each. It took some time to find a good wheel like these, they are solid rubber and the tire can be replaced. This means no flats or worring about a tube. I made the hammock out of 1000 deiner cordura which is water (blood) proof so there is know staining. The entire cart folds down to 1 inch thick and is 20 inches by 28 inches, add the tires and the total is 6 inches. Currenly I am working on a backpack to carry. This is the lightest cart out there that can fold down and has 20 inch wheels which makes it easier to get over logs and other common obstacles. Most other carts have 16 inch wheels. Also when you get your deer to your vehicle you can put the handle on the tailgate and lift the rear and push. This does make it a little eaiser to load. There is nothing cheap about this cart, made in the USA if you know what i mean, unlike the ameristep haulers and many others. I am making these to sell but I am having to wait till september for my supplier to make more wheels, so I will not have any till then. Hope yall like.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

nice, aluminum?


----------



## superduty4wd (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks, Yes it is all aluminum 1/8 wall with the axle being solid.


----------



## hilt xlr8 (Jun 11, 2011)

wow thats sweet! looks comfy enough to take a nap in


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks great 

... remember to the "selling" in the classifieds area so you don't get busted by the mods for selling in DIY.


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

Sweet!!!


----------



## superduty4wd (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks, it took some perfecting but ended up being well worth it. It ended up doing a great job distributing weight.


----------



## onecutup (Oct 24, 2008)

wow looks great! can I place my order for one?


----------



## superduty4wd (Jan 3, 2009)

Sure anyone interested just send me a pm and I will send the details.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

What is the wheels from?
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## superduty4wd (Jan 3, 2009)

I got them straight from a manufacturer, they are a heavy duty cart wheel.


----------



## superduty4wd (Jan 3, 2009)

Here is an updated design. I have improved the sling which now has 4 quick release buckles for fast and tough securing of the deer and spring loaded lock pins.


----------



## z7xlw (Sep 14, 2011)

So how much u selling these for? HAHA


----------



## superduty4wd (Jan 3, 2009)

*A video of the basics*


----------



## phillygunns (Jan 28, 2007)

That is awsome. If you can modify it into a lawn chair and attach a quiver and bow holder you will have a nice 3D chair/cart as well.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Dang nice work ..


Only thing I would do is add some long handles on each side , like a wheel barrel , makes for easier toting


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Feb 6, 2012)

Man i like that


----------



## superduty4wd (Jan 3, 2009)

*update*

Just adding some updated pics and cart options. I now offer powdercoating in olive drab and a larger version that is 6 inches wider but the overall length is the same. The wider cart offer you the ability to haul most climbing stands that are 25.5 inches wide or smaller and comes with a wider canvas. The total larger cart weight is still around 23 lbs. Visit my website at www.deerwheeler.com for pricing updates. thanks


----------



## funge (Sep 15, 2012)

Don't like the welds on axle looks like half is gone from weld? Cant you use a sleeve on the weld to the axle not direct to axle? Other than that looks awesome.


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

nice, I like it may have to make myself one maybe add a battery and some type of variable speed motor...lol.


----------



## superduty4wd (Jan 3, 2009)

The outer arms on the axle are infact welded to sleeves to allow for movement but the inner arms are welded directly to the axle completely. All joints are fully welded where they meet any other metal part on the cart, not just spot welded and I assure you these welds have great penetration.


----------



## JezterVA (Jan 26, 2009)

Awesome cart and looks very professionally made. The price point is a little out of my reach, but I like the idea of strapping my climber into it and just strolling into the woods. Good job, dude.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## superduty4wd (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice work bud looks great. I checked out the web site and was actually surprised by the price. It's not a cheap as the crappy overseas junk but not nearly as high as I was guessing. I have been looking for a good cart and this sure looks like it would fit the bill. Saving your website to my favorites.


----------



## superduty4wd (Jan 3, 2009)

I make these one at a time on the same jig so quality dose not suffer. Every cut, weld, drilled hole has to be perfect in order for this cart to come together right. The cost is still cheaper than most climbing treestands but the metal used is twice as thick for strength. And most important it is made in the USA. Thanks for the positive comments guys.


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

great looking cart!


----------



## nebelk (Dec 11, 2008)

great looking cart

just a suggestion, you might want to change the background on your website - it is hard to look at.


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

awesome job man


----------

